# commonwealth aircraft of the korean war



## jrk (Oct 6, 2005)

part of the allied air forces in korea

ROYAL AUSTRALIAN AIR FORCE.








douglas DC3 dakota







a gloster meteor mk 8 replacement for the no.77 sqn P-51 mustangs.







RAAF P-51 mustangs of no.77 sqn at iwakuni japan 1950



ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE.







douglas C-54 skymaster



ROYAL SOUTH AFRICAN AIR FORCE.







SAAF P-51 Mustang






SAAF F-86 Sabre


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice pics. 
No RCAF fighter squadrons I'm afraid. A few Canucks in USAF Sabres on exchange, but that was it as far as I know.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 6, 2005)

Like the SAAF Sabre! Michael Dorn (Startrack) Bought a former SAAF Sabre and brought it to a company I was working for to have it stripped down to bare aluminum. He then had it polished out - real nice aircraft!

He decided to re-do something with the paint - he told me "It looks strange to have a black guy flying around in a Sabre with SAAF markings!"


----------



## jrk (Oct 6, 2005)

you know me by now nonskimmer if i saw any other canadian planes i would have posted them................... for sure


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 6, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> he told me "It looks strange to have a black guy flying around in a Sabre with SAAF markings!"


He's got a point.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice pics jrk!


----------



## jrk (Oct 7, 2005)

UN AIRCRAFT

BRITISH AND AUSTRALIAN NAVY.

auster AOP 6







cessna L-19 bird dog







fairey firefly (carrier based)







hawker sea fury (carrier based)







short sunderland







supermarine seafire 47 (carrier based)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

So who had Canadian roundels, the Brits or the Australians? 

I'm kidding of course. Nice pics. Love the Sea Fury. 
The roundel and number on the right wing of the L-19 are upside down. I've never noticed that before.
I wonder if that was common practice for Army aircraft. Hmmm.


----------



## jrk (Oct 17, 2005)

i picked the canadian bird dog pic cos i love the landscape covered in snow beautiful.its just like christmas at least i hope thats what it,ll be like this christmas over here anyhow


----------



## evangilder (Oct 17, 2005)

Good stuff. I see one of Brian Lockett's pics up there as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice pics jrk!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2005)

Very Cool!


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 17, 2005)

Great Sunderland pic!


----------



## jrk (Oct 18, 2005)

a lot of peeps seem to forget about the sunderland.there was a sunderland that was attacked by a group of ju 88s and it managed to send 4 of them packing.did anyone know the nickname for the sunderland was the flying porccupine?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 19, 2005)

Yep, that Sunderland was from 10 Sqaudron RAAF based at Mount Batten, it was attacked by 8 Ju88's over the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## jrk (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for confirming that wildcat


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 25, 2005)

It had a galley and an anchor aswell!


----------



## jrk (Oct 26, 2005)

you know some pretty serious stuff mossieman


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 27, 2005)

the canadian c 54 used merlin engines and were called northstars


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

the sunderland had two decks internally as well


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Did it have a dance hall and restaurant?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

and a swimming pool...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

you could say it did have swimming facilities of a sort


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 11, 2007)

Part 1 of these photos doesn't seem to show for me. Perhaps repost if you still have them Jrk?


----------

